# 595bhp + 525lb/ft with GT-SS turbos



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Was acheived on tomei 2.8 bottom end and cams,, i've yet to see the graph but bloody good numbers:clap:

Nice one G:smokin:


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Excellent figures, it's not often you see an RB put out torque figures like that. Any idea what rpm they were at?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Can we see some figures on these?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Small cams or a lot of restriction and they will put up torque.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Using Gtss turbos myself I'v always been led to belive they max out at about 550 bhp.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

TREG said:


> Using Gtss turbos myself I'v always been led to belive they max out at about 550 bhp.


On a 2.6 they would be maxed at 550bhp , but with a 2.8 the extra capacity will help.

Great results:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

what sort of power would you expect from GT-SS 660cc injectors and a power f.c with boost controller?
just askins as my 33GTR is getting these mods

alex


----------



## MattR32 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry for the thread hijack, but what s the maximum boost for the GTSS turbos, i was told 1.3 bar:thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

fwiw mine are nominally set for 1.4 on 'high', but won't hold this up the rev range (drops to 1.2/1.3).


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

MattR32 said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack, but what s the maximum boost for the GTSS turbos, i was told 1.3 bar:thumbsup:


They are ball bearing Garrett turbos. No reason you can run them out at 2.0 bar or more. At 2.0 bar they are not going to last as long as 1.0 bar or 1.5 bar, but you asked whats the maximum boost.

We ran 1.6 bar on our Super Taikyu engine with N1 turbos under race conditions, and they were rebuilt on the same schedule as the engine. 

1.3 bar might be as far as you want to go on pump gas, as "safe" as you can be, but its by no means the "maximum".


----------



## MattR32 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replys, the only reason i asked is i was trying to estimate a BHP for the car, as when it went on a rolling road it made 326BHP @ 0.6 bar boost @ the flywheel, so it could well be in the 400BHP bracket with more boost. My boost controller stopped working on the day


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

MattR32 said:


> Thanks for the replys, the only reason i asked is i was trying to estimate a BHP for the car, as when it went on a rolling road it made 326BHP @ 0.6 bar boost @ the flywheel, so it could well be in the 400BHP bracket with more boost. My boost controller stopped working on the day



You UK guys and your flywheel powers. Anyway. SS's will do 400 flywheel. 

tyndago - GT-R Turbos

Different wheel horsepowers with different turbos and setups. 

tyndago - Turbolag


----------



## lum90 (Jan 12, 2007)

My R34 GTR has HKS GT-SS Turbo's & i run them at 1.4 Bar with no problems what so ever! 
Made 565 BHP & 420 lbft at that boost level.


----------



## MattR32 (Jul 9, 2008)

lum90 said:


> My R34 GTR has HKS GT-SS Turbo's & i run them at 1.4 Bar with no problems what so ever!
> Made 565 BHP & 420 lbft at that boost level.


What other supporting mods have you got to achieve that figure:thumbsup:


----------



## lum90 (Jan 12, 2007)

MattR32 said:


> What other supporting mods have you got to achieve that figure:thumbsup:


Weisco forged pistons
ACL Bearings
HKS GT-SS Turbos
HKS Turbo Elbows
HKS 264 Cam's & pullies
Sard 660 Injectors
HKS Fuel Pump
RB25 MAF's
Apexi Power FC with Boost Control Kit


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

here's my (@pub) hp figure with GT SS at 1.4 bar and falling:


----------



## MattR32 (Jul 9, 2008)

I d be well happy if mine ran 100bhp less than that:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ru' said:


> here's my (@pub) hp figure with GT SS at 1.4 bar and falling:




What spec you got Ru?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Relevant bits:
R32 N1 Block etc
JUN/GTaRT Cams (264)
HKS 680cc Injectors
Uprated Fuel Pump
HKS GT-SS Turbos
HKS Hard Pipes/MAF Delete
Blitz Air Filters
Apexi Intercooler
HKS F-Con V-Pro
Greddy Profec B II Boost Control
Decat/Invidia Exhaust

Currently on an Abbey map.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ru' said:


> Relevant bits:
> R32 N1 Block etc
> JUN/GTaRT Cams (264)
> HKS 680cc Injectors
> ...


Very similar to mine mate, except for the intercooler/32 block.
Just waiting to see what power/torque mine will have after the F con pro is fitted.(Previously 483bhp)


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Intercooler was really fitted for summer use; I'm sure in this weather the standard one will be fine!

Also don't forget my figures are 'pub' ones (power at flywheel, done on RSP's 2-wheel dyno) so about the best you can get!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

I run my GT-SS at 1.6 bar. Interesting to see the results from a small capacity hike... Makes it more appealling (damn damn damn).


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

1.6 bar? How does the boost hold up in the upper rev range jae?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ru' said:


> Intercooler was really fitted for summer use; I'm sure in this weather the standard one will be fine!
> 
> Also don't forget my figures are 'pub' ones (power at flywheel, done on RSP's 2-wheel dyno) so about the best you can get!





Standard one should be ok for all Uk weather then! Did we get any sunshine this year:thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol, only had very hot weather when the car was at GTaRT


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

ru' said:


> 1.6 bar? How does the boost hold up in the upper rev range jae?


IIRC, the GT-SS are rated to 1.5kg/cm^3 (1.47bar) by HKS, so I'd always assumed that meant throughout the rev range. I'd also assumed that it would be possible to "push" this rating somewhat. It would be nice to see the compressor map but HKS don't release them.

Is there anyone running the plain Garrett versions that runs this level of boost?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

ru' said:


> 1.6 bar? How does the boost hold up in the upper rev range jae?


Dunno. Change up at 4400 if on torque or 5800 if going for it. Still pulling. As for top end of fifth, it's still pulling when I run out of road/underwear/testes. In all cases, the LAST thing I am looking at is the boost display.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Jae,

you are spoilt thou arent you with the V-cam system fitted to your Car.

I would put your car as good as a 2.8 fitted with GT-SS turbo,s

An awesome car you have there Sir.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> Jae,
> 
> you are spoilt thou arent you with the V-cam system fitted to your Car.



I dont know what a V cam system is but I want one


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

TREG said:


> I dont know what a V cam system is but I want one


You mean besides pretty expensive ?

V CAM SYSTEM STEP1


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

jae said:


> Dunno. Change up at 4400 if on torque or 5800 if going for it. Still pulling. As for top end of fifth, it's still pulling when I run out of road/underwear/testes. In all cases, the LAST thing I am looking at is the boost display.


girl 

When you going to take me out for a spin? I promise to leave the spanners at home...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tyndago said:


> You mean besides pretty expensive ?
> 
> V CAM SYSTEM STEP1




My japanese is pretty poor:bawling:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Google Translate

Translated version of http://www.hks-power.co.jp/products/engine/valcon/vcamsystem.html


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*whats that all about Ru ?*

You having a pop 

lol, only had very hot weather when the car was at GTaRT p, 

if so why ?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry, wasn't clear. I was having a pop at our summer, not GTaRT or you!

It was very hot when you were mapping the car, hence cooling problems etc.

Hope you and the guys are well


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*thats cool then*

I am Fine but dont know about the guys


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: I know a post not having a pop at a tuner is a rare thing these days lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

gary said:


> You having a pop
> 
> lol, only had very hot weather when the car was at GTaRT p,
> 
> if so why ?




Didnt see that as having a pop at all.
You tuners are like live wires at the moment.:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tyndago said:


> Google Translate
> 
> Translated version of http://www.hks-power.co.jp/products/engine/valcon/vcamsystem.html




Thanks mate:thumbsup:


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

*Dyno Graph*










This is the graph...1.6bar of boost. Engine isnt nice to drive below 2500rpm, but rather pleasant after that 



Cheers
G

ps: its the first time a upload i pic here, so i am sorry if it looks s***


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

My dyno sheets are the first post on this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/101483-dyno-sheets-remap-abbey.html

Thank you for the compliments, Abbey chaps.

ru', I am sure we can arrange something. Must be time for another movie?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Abbey seem to set the car up so its perfect for daily use, as well as the odd burst of power.

Good dyno sheets there fellas-cars seem very responsive.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

....


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Heres an engine dyno done by Nismo in Japan 1.1 bar. Super Taikyu spec RB26. N1 AA403 turbos. 472 hp at the engine.




















And a at the wheels dyno done in the US on a Dynapack at 1.6 bar. 450 whp rear wheel drive. I never dynoed it at 1.1 bar.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Sean, i think you have to put 50c in the meter...

No pics

Rob


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Really,they show up on my computer... linking off picasa though. 

Picasa Web Albums - Sean - Dyno charts

Pic # 8 , 21 ,22

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/W3Y4-qf3-6EAGRIv5_Eogg

N1 boost -
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qM9Ri4yKecbgrN45P4HVQQ

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eKUtONtCI3AEanFrpgRj1w

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/78MSHAVHfBFqLkqgrvy36Q


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Then on the same engine, we switched to some "special Nismo" turbos. And did 532 whp/ 471 ft-lb at the same boost. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oj_yKFrGhQ0nuyTEbPmFzg


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Gustaf that graph is very impressive!

it makes over 400lbft at under 4k revs and still has 400lbft at over at 7k:bowdown1:

it makes over 500bhp from 5k to the limiter (i suspect)...

AWESOME!

I CAN'T WAIT TILL BRANDS ON SUNDAY:chuckle:

Think we shall be having a lot of drink tonight


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

What has the dyno used as a "Flywheel Conversion" to get to the power figure?

...What did it do at the wheels?


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

*Dyno*

My car was mapped by Engine Advantages (thanks to [email protected])
They use the Hofmann Dynatest 112. On my (big) dynograph, the atw hp has a separate graph in the sheet.


----------

